# My first online TV order



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

Just ordered this: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1606786&CatId=5988

My first big order online and will mix it up with my brushed aluminum amp from the 80's and my set of big wood box from Dual made in 1978-1979. 

Full HD 1080P + Vintage sound =


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

...whats supposed to mean..nothing written


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2012)

... congrats It's a good TV, just don't think its the right forum topic.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 22, 2012)

you know you're ballin when you buy a rebranded Sceptre television


----------



## driver66 (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats  Just trying to figure out why people are being Delta Bravos'?


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

I,m not really ballin like you said but I'm only happy  For the Delta Bravo expression could you tell me what it means ... english not my first language some expressions I dont understand.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 22, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> I,m not really ballin like you said but I'm only happy  For the Delta Bravo expression could you tell me what it means ... english not my first language some expressions I dont understand.



The Bravo stands for baggery/bags/bagging, not really sure about the Delta 

But i think it was for posting a thread with little content. Try to add an opinion, experience or question in your thread next time and it will be more interesting to read


----------



## Norton (Jan 22, 2012)

silkstone said:


> The Bravo stands for baggery/bags/bagging, not really sure about the Delta
> 
> But i think it was for posting a thread with little content. Try to add an opinion, experience or question in your thread next time and it will be more interesting to read



Delta= Douche. There were trying to say that if some people don't have something nice or consrtuctive to say... you sometimes get sarcasm and delta bravo-ry.

Silkstone is right add a little more content to your post and you'll get a lot less of that.

cool avatar by the way


----------



## silkstone (Jan 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Delta= Douche. There were trying to say that if some people don't have something nice or consrtuctive to say... you sometimes get sarcasm and delta bravo-ry.
> 
> Silkstone is right add a little more content to your post and you'll get a lot less of that.
> 
> cool avatar by the way



We don;t normally get trolling here, for the most part at least. I read the first post and moved on.. came back and saw trolls


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2012)

Never heard of that brand? how are the speakers on it? i know my samsung ones are really crap!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

As he told it is a rebrand of Sceptre but they still sell it for Scepter and Irico. http://www.sceptre.com/Products/LEDTV/Specs/E320GV-FHD/E320GV-FHD%20Mainpage.htm

I will use it as main screen for an old pc setup..Intel socket 478, TV, Blu-ray and even laptop screen. 

The wooden speakers are "Dual" brand 100W each wooden box of 3 speakers (tweeter, woofer and subwoofer) Nominal 100W and Music 70W.
For the TV speakers I don't care for the sound it won't be used 

The amp is an unknown brand.. Queon. It stands for Quebec-Ontario Imports. A company who made bankruptcy long time ago I think. Around 300W RMS total but its nice looking old fashion with big knobs you turn.

I'm at work up north at the mine so when I'll be back home next month I will post pictures of the finished setup. 

Thx for the avatar I took it myself at the zoo and the owl was freaking out because of the flashes. He tried to bite the numerical cam so it gave me a nice shot!  

Next month will have some updates and photos maybe even a video.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright folks let's keep it civil in here and no need for "unintentional" insults.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

No need to post if you don't like the post. The forum is full of interesting subjects so I'm pretty sure trolls could stop being troll if they really find a subject they like. For me a troll is someone who has no interest in something and no interest in real life so they turn their frustrations to virtual. But when it comes to virtual life and you still have no interest in being friendly then what's the point to even suscribe to a forum? Just stay home and bitch at the TV. IMO.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope my post hasn't been seen as trolling as I was surprised at the price for 1080p.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 22, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> I hope my post hasn't been seen as trolling as I was surprised at the price for 1080p.



No we were talking about BumbleBee


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you got it yet? post some pics!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 23, 2012)

Many people are disappointed with cheap TVs like that and with TigerDirect's customer service... Good Luck!

Bienvenue à TechPowerUp!

If you need anything, I'm in Montreal every other weekend, so don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 23, 2012)

The price of tvs has really come down in the past 2 years. Ive never heard of a brushed nickel bezel on a television, i wonder what it looks like in person?
Its an LED backlit tv but i laugh at the manufacturer stating "60Hz; this refresh rate makes video transition smooth as silk"


----------



## MRCL (Jan 23, 2012)

Never heard of those brands but 300 bucks is a steal anyway. 

Just keep an eye on the delivery guy, they're prone to throw TVs over your fence or flip you off.


----------



## claylomax (Jan 23, 2012)

Krazy Owl said:


> ...whats supposed to mean..nothing written



Cool story bro!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 23, 2012)

MilkyWay said:


> The price of tvs has really come down in the past 2 years. Ive never heard of a brushed nickel bezel on a television, i wonder what it looks like in person?
> Its an LED backlit tv but i laugh at the manufacturer stating "60Hz; this refresh rate makes video transition smooth as silk"



I supposed the 60 hz will be useful for an older setup with onboard or cheap add-on card. Like the socket 478 setup im gonna use as backup. 

It must look like kitchen furniture.  Clean it with metal polishing spray hehe At elast I have no kids 

I will post pictures around the 12 february when ill be back home.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 23, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Cool story bro!



DonInKansas posted but there is nothing written so I don't see the point of doing it. I'm new here so maybe it's a way of doing but I'm not used to that...and I already got trolled ..soo!


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2012)

it's called a meme, and this one basically means "no one really cares".

he was simply saying that a post about the new thing you bought that goes no further in depth than that you bought it, is not the most entertaining thing to read. I get the urge to share too whenever i spend the cash - but people simply don't much like reading it.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Jan 23, 2012)

digibucc said:


> it's called a meme, and this one basically means "no one really cares".
> 
> he was simply saying that a post about the new thing you bought that goes no further in depth than that you bought it, is not the most entertaining thing to read. I get the urge to share too whenever i spend the cash - but people simply don't much like reading it.



 I think that a lot of people are sharing their cash expenses here when it come to electronic stuff. Each time you buy a computer parts or anything we post here so in fact they like to show-off but they don't like it when others are doing. In Quebec we call it the "Inflatable neighborhood". Happy to show off the new stuff but frustrated when the neighborhood buy something new too. 

Anyway I will consider them as Trolls that's it and have fun with other people around


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> you know you're ballin when you buy a rebranded Sceptre television
> 
> http://s.shld.net/is/image/Sears/spin_prod_170722901



This just made my day


----------



## Krazy Owl (Feb 2, 2012)

If you need a troll to make your day you better really get a life!


----------

